# 2016 Tagged Out.....Season of Giants



## kotz21 (Feb 18, 2007)

Great story, great buck, great smile! Congrats on a Michigan giant!!


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

Great buck. Congrats on a once in a lifetime season.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

soggybtmboys said:


>


Wow what a story and what a stud!!! Congrats you had me on edge of my seat!


----------



## GATORGETTER (Jan 31, 2008)

Congratulations


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Congrats and great story.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

soggybtmboys said:


> I managed to catch a beautiful sunrise that took me back to a time when I was a young man and care free. It's not always about what you load into your freezer or wall. The sights are enough some days to carry you thru sluggish sits.


Beautiful I feel what you mean .


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

Way to go Soggy


----------



## JJLew311 (Mar 22, 2015)

What a thrilling adventure I feel like I was just on with you. That's an amazing hunt and story and thanks for sharing! Congratulations on a tremendous animal!


----------



## Mathews Man (Dec 19, 2007)

DAAAAAMN! that is a true monster....enjoy the glow in your soul the next few weeks


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

220 ?!?

That IS a GIANT. Congrats!

Probably going to net 100 lbs. of boneless meat. So...you're a meat hunter! Way to fill the freezer!


----------



## LoomisIMX (Apr 26, 2009)

Awesome read, thanks for taking us along. Congrats on a season to remember. That's a stud for sure.


----------



## cakebaker (Sep 13, 2011)

Very impressive!!!


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

Great write up. Congrats on the bucks!


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Incredible. Great job!!


----------



## jimbobway (Mar 19, 2002)

Great season and story .


----------



## buggs (Jan 21, 2011)

AWESOME STORY!!!!! Cant wait for your post next year. I'm also jealous!!!!


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

soggybtmboys said:


> My taxidermist has green scored him at 157 1/2 and the processor stated he tipped the scale at 220 lbs..dressed.
> 
> This has been by far my best season of many good ones. Now my responsibility and joy is to ensure others success. Working on getting my stepdaughter a good buck as well as my hunting partners.
> 
> Good luck to all and shoot straight. Lots of season left, keep the faith.


Quite a day, quite a deer. Congrats


----------



## walleyerick (Sep 30, 2004)

Great adventure Soggy!!!!


----------



## kmac5 (Nov 18, 2005)

Congratulations on a fine buck, enjoyed reading your story...


----------



## Dadof2 (Oct 21, 2011)

Awesome season! Thanks for sharing the details! Makes a hunters heartbeat a few beats faster...


----------



## Jdhunttrapfish (Jan 14, 2016)

Awesome bucks and great story, nice job


----------



## FishFace23 (Sep 2, 2008)

Soggybtmboys that is the best story I have read from a hunt loved it!!!! Thanks for the story and congrats on the big bucks!!!


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Duke! Congratulations.


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

What county? Heck of a buck


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Congrats thats a beast!


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Awesome buck. Congrats!


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Fantastic! That is a giant. Great job recounting a phenomenal season.


----------



## ScrubBuck (Feb 1, 2010)

Dang nice buck. Congrats and a great season you had.


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

Hell of a season and awesome bucks!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

What was the spread on that brute? Nice work, great story and buck to match, congrats to you. Good luck with the 8.


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

Congratulations on a very impressive buck. Hopefully you have more studs like that to come.


----------



## dasherriff (Jun 23, 2008)

Congrats on two great deer. Thanks for sharing the story in such detail, it was a great read....


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Fantastic bucks! Congratulations!


----------



## fishburnm (Jul 7, 2003)

What a story! Thanks for sharing and congrats on two great bucks


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

Heck of a season congrats your second buck is a hawg


----------



## deathfromabove84 (Jul 9, 2015)

As so many others have said before congrats on an amazing buck and season for that matter! I thoroughly enjoyed the writeup as this season has been tough for myself as well as a few friends without a single shooter in sight yet... you've enthralled me with your story telling abilities and the hope for an opportunity in this crazy hobby of ours. Thanks for sharing your amazing experiences with the rest of us. Its posts like this that really get us on the edge of our seats, keep us motivated and appreciate the opportunities outdoors in this great state. End of rant, lol


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

WOW!! What a brute! Congrats on great bucks.


----------



## giver108 (Nov 24, 2004)

Wow great season and great story. Congrats!


----------



## LSCflatsman (Oct 31, 2007)

Awesome story and very well written! Congratulations on your success and thanks for sharing!


----------



## otcarcher (Dec 11, 2015)

Congrats!! Thanks for sharing your story and pics.


----------



## bassman00 (Feb 6, 2007)

Well done!


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks everyone. 
One of my hunting partners sent me this pic, he apparently got a single pic of the monster in early October. Dang look at his neck even prior to the rut.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Fantastic Story, great bucks and great season! Congratulations Dean, well done!


----------



## Yamirider (Oct 3, 2008)

Congrats on 2 fine Michigan Bucks!!


----------



## jwall1598 (Jan 9, 2014)

Awesome season and congrats! Thank you for taking the time to share your story, great read.


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

Great job on some dandy bucks!


----------



## cakebaker (Sep 13, 2011)

How old do you think that buck is? 4.5?


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Outstanding! Both the deer and the story! Thank you for sharing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Congrats on getting those beautiful bucks!!!


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

cakebaker said:


> How old do you think that buck is? 4.5?


I'm leaning towards 5.5. I will have the jaw in a day or two and will post up pics. For his size, 150 almost 160 class animal, he could be 6.5 yrs. Well find out soon enough!


----------



## TJD (Jan 29, 2006)

Awesome story! That 2nd buck is a beast!! Congrats.


----------



## cakebaker (Sep 13, 2011)

If that buck could speak do you think he'd promote switchgrass? Lol


----------



## k2mattin (Nov 17, 2008)

That was a great story, and wow what a buck. Congrats on a hell of a season!


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

What a year you have had. Dandy pope and young bucks there that's for sure . The second buck is a beautiful buck and what a great set of horns. It sure does feel good to be tagged outdoesnt it and be the camp cook while your buddy's are out with the guns.


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

Groundsize said:


> What a year you have had. Dandy pope and young bucks there that's for sure . The second buck is a beautiful buck and what a great set of horns. It sure does feel good to be tagged outdoesnt it and be the camp cook while your buddy's are out with the guns.


Yes it sure does, but it feels kinda weird to not have a tag for gun season. Absolutely not complaining, its just different. All my efforts are now trying to get my step daughter a dandy buck as well as my hunting partners. Camp cook is ok, I end up playing chauffeur a bit too. 

Last year when I tagged out, it was on Opening Day. This year I didn't make it to opening day, and my bucks got bigger lol. Happy fella right now.


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

cakebaker said:


> If that buck could speak do you think he'd promote switchgrass? Lol


I am not sure, it got him killed lol


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Congrats on an awesome season. great bucks


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

soggybtmboys said:


> Yes it sure does, but it feels kinda weird to not have a tag for gun season. Absolutely not complaining, its just different. All my efforts are now trying to get my step daughter a dandy buck as well as my hunting partners. Camp cook is ok, I end up playing chauffeur a bit too.
> 
> Last year when I tagged out, it was on Opening Day. This year I didn't make it to opening day, and my bucks got bigger lol. Happy fella right now.


I can relate as I'm tagged out on amazing Michigan bucks and like you I'll be helping my friend try to tag a good buck. Weird not hunting gun opener yes I feel it also but like u are I'm also on cloud 9


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Great recap Dean!


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

BuckRanch said:


> I know the RANCH where this buck was bought from.
> Shame on you


Ok spill the beans then. What and how do you know that.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Bomba said:


> Ok spill the beans then. What and how do you know that.



Don't get to excited. You'll just be disappointed.


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

QDMAMAN said:


> Don't get to excited. You'll just be disappointed.


I'm just here for the pure entertainment value..


----------



## bigal06 (Jul 11, 2010)

Fantastic story and bucks, congrats on a magnificent season!


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

BuckRanch said:


> show the bucks left ear because I can


Post #17 is a pretty clear view of the left ear.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Bomba said:


> I'm just here for the pure entertainment value..


And it doesn't bother you that a fellow legit hunter is being attacked on these forums by a troll? Says a lot about your "character" as well Bomba.


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

QDMAMAN said:


> And it doesn't bother you that a fellow legit hunter is being attacked on these forums by a troll? Says a lot about your "character" as well Bomba.


Really Tony? quit being so sensitive. YES obviously the dude is trolling... I just want to see if he has what he claims or if he just keeps posting nonsense.. Has nothing to do with my "character"... I've asked more than once already for him to show what he has... Let's call it a slow morning at work.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Bomba said:


> Really Tony? quit being so sensitive. YES obviously the dude is trolling... I just want to see if he has what he claims or if he just keeps posting nonsense.. Has nothing to do with my "character"... I've asked more than once already for him to show what he has... Let's call it a slow morning at work.


No, lets call it what it is....BS, that you aren't willing to condemn to protect the integrity of a fellow hunter and the forum that we all enjoy.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

BuckRanch said:


> Zoom in, there's still a hole where the eid tag was


Yeah I saw it...

That sure isn't definitive proof of anything though...


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

QDMAMAN said:


> No, lets call it what it is....BS, that you aren't willing to condemn to protect the integrity of a fellow hunter and the forum that we all enjoy.


WOW, slow down brother. having a bad morning I take it? You are starting to sound like he's hitting a nerve. I don't know the hunter from BOO.. could care less where he shot it. as far as the forum?? well, someone calling someone else out for cheating, well, again. I don't see how that really has anything to do with the forum. I think you need to refocus your efforts on the guy who is calling out your buddy.


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Yeah I saw it...
> 
> That sure isn't definitive proof of anything though...


I saw that spot also, but you are right, it doesn't prove a thing. could be just a dark spot in the fur.


----------



## Winter'sComing (Oct 23, 2016)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Yeah I saw it...
> 
> That sure isn't definitive proof of anything though...


I spotted the hole immediately as well.

As you said, definitely doesn't prove anything at all, deer get pretty beat up this time of year.

trust me, I'm skeptical that he's anything other than a troll at this point.


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

This exactly the kind of nonsense why so many have left these forums. Nobody can be happy for the next guy. Of course, an anonymous person lack integrity or balls too. 

I would surmise someone in the area that I hunt whom is pissed off, because he didn't kill this buck. Plain and simple. Same guy that ran his mouth not too long ago for some partners that killed some bucks he didn't approve of too. 

Pretty pathetic.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Bomba said:


> WOW, slow down brother. I don't know the hunter from BOO...


I know him and I'm sure I know the troll.
Not sure why this is considered "slow day entertainment".


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

Clear shot of ear


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

BuckRanch said:


> Well Tony, I warned you last time that I'd expose all your b.s., you only have yourself to blame for this.


You "warned" me?
I'm confident in my actions. And you have no ballz!


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

Another clear shot of ear


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

Clear shot of other ear


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

QDMAMAN said:


> I know him and I'm sure I know the troll.
> Not sure why this is considered "slow day entertainment".


OK, your turn, so who is the troll? and what's his motivation. He obviously know you both.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Maybe that deer was a hipster and took his earing out before soggy wacked him! Some guys have to much time on there hands....Great buck soggy...Fitting code name from the accuser....lol


----------



## RedM2 (Dec 19, 2007)

The drama... lol. If you've got something to prove the deer is high fence, post it without all the innuendo. if you have no proof, go away. Dandy buck soggy!


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

pryorhunt said:


> You said it, If he would have had enough "character" to stick to his story, and put the other on the political blog, we wouldn't be having this discussion. He is the one who messed up a good thing, of which I congratulated him on. And, if you can't see the difference, your as big a moron, "your words not mine", as he! And, I don't think I have to defend myself further on this subject, have a good day.


He didn't "mess up a good thing." He killed a great buck, told his story of what he valued about the experience, which included the election results. 

There's only one reason to post on a hunter success thread, which is to simply offer congratulations to the hunter. If you lack the self-control to limit yourself to words of congratulations then do everybody a favor and just shut up.

With mental midgets like you who get their panties in a bunch about the most inane things, it's a wonder that anybody posts their success pics on here.


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

pryorhunt said:


> Then take the political bs where it belongs and I would have said nothing except nice buck and good story!


His story right 
Think he can talk about anything he wants


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Done before I say something offense


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Nice work Soggy, buck of a lifetime for MI. He will look great on the wall as will the memories.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Wow just went through all the post... Sorry a success story went sour. Was no need for you to post ear pics imo, hopefully you continue to contribute to this site. Congrates on a great season again.


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

I just got back from the taxidermist last night, and got a good look at his jaw. Jawbone examination and concurring observation from the taxidermist, big boy is 5.5 yrs of age. Michigan can grow some big bucks, guys have to practice some restraint. Here are 2 pics of his jaw.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Unbelievable Michigan whitetail! Great job! Great story! Congrats!!!


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

Got a call from my taxidermist the other day, and I went and picked up the Nov 6th buck this afternoon. Had a euro mount done and I am pretty happy with how it turned out. 
Also got a good look at his jaw and he does appear to be a 3.5 yr old buck.


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

The 60 day drying period also elapsed for the Nov 9th giant, and I went and had him officially scored last night by 2 scorers from Pope and Young. 
158 7/8 Gross
155 6/8 Net
Both main beams were identical
Only 3 1/8th inches in deductions, extremely symmetrical buck. 

Couldn't be happier, shoulder mount should be back end of this month.


----------



## Brian W. (Dec 10, 2002)

Great story. Thanks for sharing.
Many hunters in Michigan have never witnessed a buck that great in the wild.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Brian W. said:


> Great story. Thanks for sharing.
> Many hunters in Michigan have never witnessed a buck that great in the wild.


Imagine the interest in the sport if the odds of seeing deer like that rose here in Michigan even for the average hunter???


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

November Sunrise said:


> He didn't "mess up a good thing." He killed a great buck, told his story of what he valued about the experience, which included the election results.
> 
> *There's only one reason to post on a hunter success thread, which is to simply offer congratulations to the hunter*. If you lack the self-control to limit yourself to words of congratulations then do everybody a favor and just shut up.
> 
> With mental midgets like you who get their panties in a bunch about the most inane things, it's a wonder that anybody posts their success pics on here.


Or disrupt a liberal rant, their protests have no bounds. Thank You NS!!

Congrats on a great season Soggy!!! Thanks for your time to put it all together on MSF!!!


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

I've gotten my Pope and Young buck back from the taxidermist, and I thought I'd pots him up so everyone can see how he turned out. I'm thrilled with the work my taxidermist did.


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

To the right of him, is last year's buck I killed on Opening day gun season 2015 and was in the Detroit Free Press. He was a 130 class animal, give you some idea of just how big 158 7/8 buck is and at 5.5 yrs of age.


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

soggybtmboys said:


>


That's a nice buck congrats.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

soggybtmboys said:


>


Great looking collection!!!! Who's your taxidermist?


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

Outstanding season.


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Looks great Dean. Congrats again!


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

All the non sense that came along with this thread for nothing! She is still a witch and I'm glad she isn't our president! 
The buck looks beautiful! Very nice trophy room! At the rate your knocking them down I can't wait to see what's next...


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

U of M Fan said:


> Great looking collection!!!! Who's your taxidermist?


Thanks, I was using Dave Rahn (sp?) Out on grosse Ile for a few, but all of my last ones have been done by Ken from Cedar Creek Taxidermy in Lincoln Park. Ken does an incredible job and has very good turn around time. He has done 9 pieces for the family now, with ZERO disappointments in quality or timeliness.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Dean, you da man. Dandy buck!s Great job on the habitat work, That land looks great in those picture. I like how the deer are all mounted up together on the wall........ looks fantastic Maybe you can show us more of what your land looks like to show some guys what excellent deer/mature buck cover looks like.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

All I can say is WOW!! Not sure how I missed this thread back in November - Apparently, I still had tags left .

Fantastic hunts, outstanding writing and photographs. Congrats on a super season - and thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

soggybtmboys said:


> To the right of him, is last year's buck I killed on Opening day gun season 2015 and was in the Detroit Free Press. He was a 130 class animal, give you some idea of just how big 158 7/8 buck is and at 5.5 yrs of age.



DINKS!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

The mount is beautiful! Your taxi did an outstanding job. Congrats again and that is a beautiful wall of fame you got going....very nice.


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

vsmorgantown said:


> The mount is beautiful! Your taxi did an outstanding job. Congrats again and that is a beautiful wall of fame you got going....very nice.


Thanks, I have a few more that didn't fit into the frame and opposite walls I have some other critters. Hoping to add a Barren Ground Caribou in 2018, ain't that right Tony?


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

soggybtmboys said:


> Thanks, I have a few more that didn't fit into the frame and opposite walls I have some other critters. Hoping to add a Barren Ground Caribou in 2018, ain't that right Tony?


YUP!


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

hope yo


soggybtmboys said:


> Thanks, I have a few more that didn't fit into the frame and opposite walls I have some other critters. Hoping to add a Barren Ground Caribou in 2018, ain't that right Tony?


hope u have tall ceilings for those horns to stick into if you get one........


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

Groundsize said:


> hope yo
> 
> hope u have tall ceilings for those horns to stick into if you get one........


22 foot ceilings in the main room of the house, just have to persuade the woman to let it happen, there could be 2 getting hung up (stepdaughter is going with the group).


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Groundsize said:


> hope yo
> 
> hope u have tall ceilings for those horns to stick into if you get one........


Antlers....ANTLERS!!!


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Look at the snout on that hog, wow, nice little kicker of a drop tine.

Man, way to go soggy!Probably missed it, what did he weigh?



soggybtmboys said:


>


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

mattawanhunter said:


> Look at the snout on that hog, wow, nice little kicker of a drop tine.
> 
> Man, way to go soggy!Probably missed it, what did he weigh?


Thanks man, he weighed 220 dressed on the processors scale. He was a total beast!


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Hope you're not planning on going to Quebec!

This is from Jack Hume's website

*CLOSURE OF CARIBOU HUNTING IN QUEBEC*

For over 3 decades, we have guided caribou hunters and fishermen in the far north of Quebec. On December 21st, 2016 the Quebec Minister of Forests, Wildlife and Parks, Luc Blanchette announced a 50% cut in the license quotas for the 2017 caribou hunting season. With this they also announced a complete closure of the sport hunt beginning in 2018 for an indefinite period of time.

We believe that the Ministry has made this detrimental decision due to political pressure, and we intend to challenge this closure and are in the process of making every effort to have the hunt reinstated as quickly as possible.

While we work on options to continue operating caribou hunts, we are offering affordable bear and ptarmigan hunting. As well as excellent fishing opportunities in the region.


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

wildthing said:


> Hope you're not planning on going to Quebec!
> 
> This is from Jack Hume's website
> 
> ...


No, we are headed to Alaska. I saw this announcement not too long ago. I am not sure what the deal is up there or if it's some knee jerked reactions. It may be wise for those able to go on a destination hunt for caribou, to do so if there is a global reduction in caribou herds happening.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

I knew the herd was in trouble in Quebec but never thought it would come down to closing the season altogether. It wasn't that long ago when everybody that went up there came home with their 2 caribou....


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

wildthing said:


> I knew the herd was in trouble in Quebec but never thought it would come down to closing the season altogether. It wasn't that long ago when everybody that went up there came home with their 2 caribou....


Quebec isn't the only place having some issues, Alaska is having a few issues with the Central Herd, but the Porcupine Herd is growing. Unit 23A is closed to everyone except locals under subsistence rules and they are shutting down the Haul Rd Corridor in 26 and 25 A has been reduced to 1 bull. It could be cyclical thing, wolves too numerous, I don't know. I do know that our group is going for it in 2018, we don't wish to miss the boat. Things could shut down and be out of luck for several years.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

soggybtmboys said:


> 22 foot ceilings in the main room of the house, just have to persuade the woman to let it happen, there could be 2 getting hung up (stepdaughter is going with the group).


Awesome. My old neighbor went caribou hunting years back with fred trost. Neighbor got a big bull. The belly in almost on the basement floor and the horns are touching the drop ceiling. HAHA


----------

